# FAD's



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

not trying to get that shitstorm stirred back up, but what exactly are these things made of?? we dont use them over here in MS, but ive seen several posts on here about them. i get the general idea of them, just wondering what they are made of and how they work. thanks and tight lines


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent, don't want 600 blue tarps floating allover the gulf.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

So what are they? I've never heard of them?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish Attracting Device


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

look at the bright side john....atleast folks aren't trying to hide them anymore. found one today that was metallic silver with giant white floats about 5' under the surface. My grandmother could of spotted it from 500yds away. unfortunately it was still pretty fresh with no growth on it and no cobes. however I did contribute to the FAD by adding an eel, treble, and leader.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Well,i guess I'm going to blow my chance of getting a Saltwater Sportsman free reel, but mine is like an inverted kite. 1" PVC sticks and an "earth colored"sheet in a square. I put foam Greatstuffin the hems around the edges and took the extra cloth (in strips about 1-2" wide")to make hangdowns in the kite to make a place for bait to hide.

Each of the sticks is plugged with Greatstuff so they float. The sheet rests on top of the PVC sticks and I've poked holes in it so that I can put frozen chum or sinking catfish bait on top of the sheet and it will do what it does.

Never left one in the water unattended.

If anybody is interested I'll post a pic next week.


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

> *John B. (4/16/2009)*Fish Attracting Device




Actually little buddy its called a "Fish Aggregating Device".


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, so basically is a short term "homemade" lil reef for cobia to hold up at while cruising the beach??? i guess it would not do much good here since we have 500 rigs and bouys and such?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (4/16/2009)*ok, so basically is a short term "homemade" lil reef for cobia to hold up at while cruising the beach??? i guess it would not do much good here since we have 500 rigs and bouys and such?


exacty. the fad's (rigs and buoys) that you have over there are much better at attracting fish.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Like Big Ed said, it is an aggregating device. If the fish are not there, it won't do crap. If you leave one in the water you are asking for more trouble than any fish will ever be worth.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

same thing!.

Josh, you're doing well!!!

we found 4 yesterday... 2 blue tarps and 2 white tarps... found another brown tarp today. all are fresh.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fred (4/16/2009)*Well,i guess I'm going to blow my chance of getting a Saltwater Sportsman free reel, but mine is like an inverted kite. 1" PVC sticks and an "earth colored"sheet in a square. I put foam Greatstuffin the hems around the edges and took the extra cloth (in strips about 1-2" wide")to make hangdowns in the kite to make a place for bait to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont you mean the ones you WOULD make? oke


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/16/2009)*THEY ARE ILLEGAL.Bottom line.Im not a tree hugger or enviornmentalist but it to me is a safety factor.You are basically putting hazards in the water for other boats to run over top of.Its bad enough we have to watch for sea turtles and whales and shit but to have to deal with Ropes tarps and all other imaginative crap guys dump in the water is retarded.Getting a rope or line wrapped around outboard props is not necessarily going to tear a lower unit off but the bigger boats with underwater props it can be real bad for them and expensive.
> Bottom line if i see anyone dumping crap in the gulf im gonna photograph them,and report there ass and also blast them all over the forum.Call me a snitch if ya want but its not a matter of keeping undersize fish its a safety hazard.It be like someone spilling nails all over your street or in your yard for your kids to walk on.Im sure you wouldnt like it.
> 
> Some people here might disagree or think im overexaggerating but i know personally people that have had bad days from running over this crap in the gulf.Makes no difference if you can see it or not its not supposed to be there and just cause the longliners dump there crap out there dont make it right either.


Will,

Speeding is dangerous too, but we all do it... It's a big Gulf, FADs are small. Heck there's all kinds of crap out there floating, or nearly floating around.

I'm just stirring the pot... but if you want to take a stance about something being illegal AND a safety issue, it applys to speeding down a 2 lane or 4 lane highway as well. Heck,... neighborhoods are even worse with kids involved.

I think our attitude about FADS is similiar to our attitude about speeding.... Mine is...

Jim

PS... I speed a lot by 10 mph or so, (not in my neighborhood), I've never deployed a FAD, though I talk about doing it every year. I'm too lazy so far.

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

> *www.fishing (4/16/2009)*Call me a snitch if ya want




SNITCH!!! Lol, just kidding. I think for once I agree with you . If you take away all that nonsense and hatred that you spew, you actually make a valid point. I don't want to be running over these things either. It just puts more garbage in the gulf. If you want to run from spot to spot to catch cobia, and take the whole searching for them aspect away from it, just go out to the rigs and look for them.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Will,

You're right of course... I dunno, I'm just not offended by FADs... maybe because of all the regulations that has occurred. I don't mind a guy cheating with a FAD. I cheat when I speed.

I have NO defense... I am wrong! The guy who deploys the FAD is wrong! But I'm not bothered by it. I'm not bothered when I speed either.

Now the day I run over an old FAD and screw up my running gearI'll probably change my mind...

Jim


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim[/quote]

Committing a Felony is a little more than cheating in my book.Guess its ok as long as people are catching fish right. It is athird degree misdemenor. You know the ocean doesnt belong to the ones that are dumping crap in it it belongs to all of us so why not try to take care of it.[/quote]I agree with you.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Just to be clear, it is my understanding that if my "kite" is attached to my boat by a line or to my anchor buoy (which is attached to my boat) it is not illegal. If I am wrong, please correct me.

Like I said, I would never leave it unattended and by that I mean drifting free. I didn't spend several hours and about $50 to throw it away.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/16/2009)*It doesnt provide any habitat for fish it just lures palegic species like dolphin wahoo cobia stuff like that .AJ's love em or anything that sits high in the water column.


actually it does provide habitat. a good established one has barnacles and small crabs and tiny fish and basically the bottom of the food chain thru the top. I dont build them but i will fish the shit outta one if i see it. also, most are strategically placed deep enough to where not even a tanker is going to draw it up in their props...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried just using your towable like a tube as a temporary fad tied off to the back of your boat? Wouldn't be illegal would it? I'm thinking this might be particularly useful this time of year with Cobia cruising around, just a thought.


----------

